# Better trimmer?



## 1955CJ5 (Jun 23, 2015)

Home Owner looking for a pro grade straight shaft trimmer. Both the Stihl fs 90r and Echo srm 280 are at the price point I'm looking for. I have a good Stihl dealer local but not sure if an echo one.

I've had Stihl products before and like them a lot, but was also impressed by a friends smaller engine Echo trimmer.

I do my own engine work so I don't have a big need for local dealer support.


----------



## 1955CJ5 (Jun 23, 2015)

This weekend I used a FS 56c doing some work for a relative and liked the power but not a huge fan of the bicycle type handle bar. I'm thinking something in the 27-35cc range straight shaft with the best build quality for my dollar. I'd be interested in any other brands you might have experience with.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jun 23, 2015)

I have a Husky 326LS that is real impressive for weighing 9lbs.


----------



## Greenthorn (Jun 23, 2015)

I have the fs90r and I love it, I beat the holy hell out of it and it just keeps on going, think I had got it right when the 4-mix engine was intro on it, so I have had for a while. Adjusted carb once and adjusted valves twice, no other maintenance. Nice thing about the fs90 is you can interchange the attachments, although I've never done this, Thall always said you could put anything on the end...tiller....hedge trimmer...edger head, prunner head......


----------



## ANewSawyer (Jun 23, 2015)

Just got done modding a 525 ls from husky. It has a lot of power and doesn't weigh that much. It is Husky's top of the line trimmer. About $330 IIRC.

A Husky 535LS might also be worth looking at.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jun 23, 2015)

ANewSawyer said:


> Just got done modding a 525 ls from husky. It has a lot of power and doesn't weigh that much. It is Husky's top of the line trimmer. About $330 IIRC.
> 
> A Husky 535LS might also be worth looking at.


That one replaced my 326LS.


----------



## sweetjetskier (Jun 23, 2015)

if you want a trimmer for life, pick up a Shindaiwa 282. I have owned only Shindaiwa trimmers for close to 25 years, they are still best true 2 cycle trimmer out there in my opinion.


----------



## alderman (Jun 23, 2015)

I'm sold on the Shindaiwa trimmers. Since you don't need dealer support I'd look for a used T25 for light work and for heavy brush or blade work I'd look for a C35 or C350. Bought my C35 in 1984 and still running strong after lots of use and abuse.


----------



## ANewSawyer (Jun 23, 2015)

KenJax Tree said:


> That one replaced my 326LS.



Which one, 525ls or 535?


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jun 23, 2015)

ANewSawyer said:


> Which one, 525ls or 535?


525LS however i could be totally wrong[emoji1]


----------



## 1955CJ5 (Jun 23, 2015)

alderman said:


> I'm sold on the Shindaiwa trimmers. Since you don't need dealer support I'd look for a used T25 for light work and for heavy brush or blade work I'd look for a C35 or C350. Bought my C35 in 1984 and still running strong after lists of use and abuse.



Never heard of that brand before, I'll have to do some googling. Any of you guys a dealer for them or sell them?


----------



## hollow1107 (Jul 31, 2015)

I have 2 shindaiwa trimmers
3410X is great when it wants to be but some days it just randomly stalls out but always starts back up. Good amount of torque but heavy 
T235 trimmer is a near clone of the echo srm225 but with a 20" cutting swath and less torque...pretty gutless in any deep grass/weeds.
Like others have said the Stihl FS90 is a good well rounded trimmer to go with


----------



## catbuster (Aug 1, 2015)

27-35 CC straight shaft covers a vast number of trimmers with a whole lot of gap in power from one end of the range to the other. 

I really like the Stihl FS 110. It has more guts than a 90, and seems to spin up faster than a 90.


----------

